# 2010 VW Jetta Have a Timing Belt?



## bieseldiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

I was shocked to hear, "it does not have a timing belt/chain to change". Do what????? I have changed the timing belt on my 02 Jetta 1.8T several times. Well with the 2010 2.5L, it now has 97K miles and looking at the service manual it states to change the timing belt at 110K. So gearing up to do this, I called the dealer to see what they would charge. The service guy said it does not require a timing belt/chain change. It this correct? :what:


----------



## Alpha27 (Jul 23, 2013)

It's a timing chain and since 2008 you have less to worry about it


----------



## bieseldiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

So is there a factory recommended "replace" interval?


----------



## Alpha27 (Jul 23, 2013)

I don't think so but it'a a ''preventive'' replacement. A chain is not ''suppose'' to break but a chain still strech over time,guide will wear too etc.. so over a long time/millage you will have to replace a timing kit but I don't think it's scheduled.

Those quote (''-'') are because pre-2008 2.5L have a timing chain common failure


----------

